# Navegador Comet Bird: El Mozilla que debió seguir.



## yosimiro (Dic 11, 2015)

Esto lo mencioné en el arenero, pero me parece que no debiera perderse.

Por razones de vejez de mi equipo, las versiones nuevas de navegadores, como el Mozilla, y Opera se me hacen muy pesadas.
Al de Google, lo use solo unas horas, y lo desinstalé, por la misma razón.

He probado otros, como el *Maxthon Nitro*, pero lo que parecía una opción excelente,* se desinflo luego de unos días, ya que comenzó a dar errores, y pedir actualizaciones, parches, plugines etc.,* que fueron las razones por las que dejé el Mozilla, luego de más de 10 años.

El Opera, se volvió igual o más pesado aún, tanto que me reiniciaba la máquina., y luego de cerrado, se negaba a devolverme el control de la misma.

Por eso llegué a este *Comet Bird:*

*Que es evidentemente, una versión vieja del Mozilla, pero optimizada.*

Confieso, que lo probé la primera vez, unos 20 días, y no me gustó.
Volví al Opera, y me volvió a reiniciar la máquina reiterádamente.

Entonces decidí buscar que podía hacer para hacer más llevaderos, aquellos pequeños defectos, que tiene el Comet.

Son los siguientes.

En correos como Yahoo, no permite ciertos tipos de configuraciones"livianas", ya que obliga a salir 2 veces para cerrar sesión.

Otra cosa que impide, es respondér los correos de dicha empresa.
pero ya tenía una cuenta creada en Google, así que mi correo saliente, va por ese lado.

Hay ciertas páginas, donde no se ven ciertos enlaces, pero eso no me preocupa.

*Conclusiones:* 

Si uno necesita ver "todo"(por razones de trabajo etc.), no es recomendable.

Pero, si su hardware, es antediluviano como el mío, y no ver ciertos detalles de algunas páginas, les resulta indiferente,este es su navegador.

Recomiendo desinstalarlo completo, cada mes, limpiar con Ccleaner, y Tune Up, o el software que acostumbren a usar., y luego instalar de nuevo, esto por algunas pinchaduras que se le producen, pero nada grave, (yo de quisquilloso no más).

Virtudes:

No produce basura.(Los otros dejaban cientos de megas para limpiar).

Se pueden abrir varias páginas(más de 10), y no se ralenta.

Y principalmente, abre y cierra 10 veces más rápido que los otros.
.................................................. .................................................. ...........
Repito, si uno tiene hardware, medianamente actual, ni lo mire.

Pero para PCs viejitas...

Altamente recomendable.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 12, 2015)

No deberías usar un navegador que lleva tres años y medio sin actualizarse. Has probado midori? http://midori-browser.org


----------



## analogico (Dic 12, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Pero, si su hardware, es antediluviano como el mío,


que ta antidiluviano

tarjeta video
 cpu
 ram

si el ff no toma la aceleracion grafica por defecto  y tienes tarjeta de video
se desactiva en las opciones  y despues se  fuerza en about:config


si eso no funciona entonces si tienes hardware obsoleto


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 12, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> que ta antidiluviano
> 
> tarjeta video
> cpu
> ...



Hola, es antediluviano(de antes), si fuese anti, sería en contra.

Conozco todos esos trucos,(vengo del hardware).





josemaX dijo:


> No deberías usar un navegador que lleva tres años y medio sin actualizarse. Has probado midori? http://midori-browser.org



Pero aún así, funciona mucho mejor que los otros, _*actualizados.*_

Y como no hago transacciones comerciales *on line*, me resulta suficiente.

De todos modos, tendré en cuenta el consejo, e investigaré ese otro navegador.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 12, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Pero aún así, funciona mucho mejor que los otros, _*actualizados.*_
> 
> Y como no hago transacciones comerciales *on line*, me resulta suficiente.
> 
> De todos modos, tendré en cuenta el consejo, e investigaré ese otro navegador.



El problema no es solo sobre transacciones comerciales, puedes visitar sitios que exploten vulnerabilidades del navegador y te introduzcan troyanos en el ordenador, malware o te tomen el control del mismo.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 12, 2015)

josemaX dijo:


> El problema no es solo sobre transacciones comerciales, puedes visitar sitios que exploten vulnerabilidades del navegador y te introduzcan troyanos en el ordenador, malware o te tomen el control del mismo.



Hay muchas medidas, para prevenir eso, y no viene al caso enumerarlas.

*Siempre están el antimalware, y el antivirus,* que advierten sobre los sitios potencialmente dañinos.

No pensé que iba a generar una polémica con un aporte.

El navegador, funciona, con los debidos recaudos, no es perjudicial.
*
Remarqué que solo es recomendable en maquinas viejas, y si no importan ciertos defectos.*

Y por último.....

He tenido que ir de urgencia a reparar máquinas, que usaban *Explorer*, y también *Mozilla*, *ambos actualizados debidamente.* y sin embargo, estaban infectadas con troyanos, y con secuestradores.



A buen entendedor....


Pocas palabras.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2015)

y el opera versión 12 no lo probaste,es que uso y funciona bien en maquinas antiguas
PD:
y que clase de maquina estas usando,asi quizas pueda dar un tip 
(y que tipo de os)
pone un linux y revivi tu maquina


----------



## analogico (Dic 12, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pone un linux y revivi tu maquina


si es antediluviano  no revive ni con linux


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2015)

por lo menos no con un linux de los nuevos


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 12, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y el opera versión 12 no lo probaste,es que uso y funciona bien en maquinas antiguas
> PD:
> y que clase de maquina estas usando,asi quizas pueda dar un tip
> (y que tipo de os)
> pone un linux y revivi tu maquina



En cuanto pase por la escribanía lo bajo, porque se me interrumpe la bajada.
Pero veo que pesa solo 12 megas.....

Eso ya me gusta.

Sempron socket AM2, 1 giga de ram, pero compartido con el video on board (esa es la macana).
W XP spII(probé con el spIII, pero no me gustó).

De todos modos, este navegador (el comet) se defiende bastante.
PD:
Estuve viendo por que el Opera mas nuevo es más pesado,(desde el 2013) sencillamente, es otro navegador.

PD2:

Tuve un momento de buena señal, y pude bajarlo.
Etapa de prueba *ON.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2015)

esta bien no es tan antigua,
yo tengo una igual y esta funcionando con linux-cnc ,también tengo 1g de ram y todo
la tengo lista para manejar una cnc ,
a esa pc le podes poner el huarya ,pero de la vercion 2,2     y va a funcionar bien (como para empezar con linux)--podes probarla sin instalar 
si fuera mia le pongo debian 6 o 7 ,pero con escritorio mate,que es liviano y bastante sencillo,
###########################################################
pero si queres que vueleee sin dudas podes probar el debian lenny con escritorio xfce4  ,escritorio simple ,pero funcional 
o al mismo huarya le instalas el xfce4

descargar huarya 2,2 para maquinas antigua 
hay mas antiguas,pero según mi opinión con esa iría de perlas

probala y después me contás


----------



## analogico (Dic 12, 2015)

sin tarjeta de video dificil que funcione bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2015)

si funciona ,levanta el vesa 
por hay si tenes muchas cosas aviertas,
por ejemplo estas convirtiendo un video + escuchando musica ,mirando archivos de imagenes y navegando
puede que se ponga lenta un poco



&&&&&&&&&&&&
hay un linux que no lo conose nadie y funciona muy bien en maquinas viejas
yo lo instale en una pentiun 3 con 250m de ram , y hoy día todabia esta funcionando
en un ratito pongo el enlace ,dicen que funciona en las viejas 486,pero no prove en maquina tan vieja

http://sparkylinux.org/ vusquen la edicion especial game over
esa le instale al muchacho este,queria jugar con la maquina vieja
le da bastante al open-arena y funciona bastante bien



importante las versiones para 486 y maquinas viejas no estan en la pagina,están aquí
http://sourceforge.net/projects/sparkylinux/files/gameover/
sparkylinux-3.4-i486-gameover.iso esa con un 1g de memoria mama mia


----------



## analogico (Dic 12, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si funciona ,levanta el vesa


pero como funcionara el firefox con el vesa
leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeento

y youtube  probablente 100% cpu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2015)

el opera ¡¡¡¡¡
yo uso el opera vercion 12 ,no me acuerdo si la traia o si yo se la instale,
ni firefox,ni icewecel ni la porquería del crome ,
el opera es superior ,cuando el opera tenia navegador por pestañas y recordava donde dejava las vusquedas y todo
ningún otro navegador lo tenia,luego se copiaron del opera ,
yo lo uso desde su vercion 3 y moneda o era 4,5 ????
la ultima vercion buena fue antes que crome/google comprara opera,
se armo lio entre los desaroyadores y los usuarios,se dividieron y sacaron un navegar llamado vivaldi
el vivaldi es un navegador buenísimo,pero es para "expertos",un poco duro,
ahora hay otro lio entre los desarrolladores de debian (el nesfasto systemd)
yo me alineo en contra del systemd ,asi que nuevamente a buscar alternativas 
de momento estoy probando gentoo,funtoo y mandragora
gento cuando instalas el opera trae mi version preferida ,la 12 del opera ,que tal

aquí el vidaldi ,fui unos de los primeros en probarlo 
https://vivaldi.com/ le falta pulir una cositas,pero cuanta mas gente la use mas rapido se encuentran bug y se reparan


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 16, 2015)

Siempre partiendo de la premisa, que es una máquina vieja.(ya dí los detalles en post 10)

El opera 12, respecto de la versión actual, es mucho mejor, en mi caso, no me cuelga la máquina, se pueden abrir varias páginas sin que esto suceda, y digamos que me permite ver  muchas cosas, que el Comet no.

Pero, teniendo ambos navegadores instalados, termino optando por el segundo.

Razones:
Si bién el O12, es más liviano que su versión moderna, sigue el problema de la basura que deja(más de 100 megas por sesión).

A pesar que el Comet es más liviano, guarda más configuraciones, excluyendo las claves (por supuesto).
Por ejemplo, en el correo de yahoo, el Opera *siempre carga la versión completa, y hay que pasar manualmente a la básica.*

En el Comet, *pasé a la versión básica una sola vez, y nunca más necesité vover a hacerlo.*
Otro ejemplo, es que el Comet *predice mejor los sitios a los que quiero ir*, y en el Ópera, *hay que poner la dirección casi completa, o recurre al buscador.*

Por ahora, es lo que se concluye.

No pruebo otro,(ya tengo en mi poder el Vivaldi, y el Midori, y tendrán su turno), pero primero reviso bién lo que tengo, además hay una frase muy vieja, que sigue actual en el este mundo...

*"El mejor software, es el que uno sabe usar"*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2015)

> "El mejor software, es el que uno sabe usar"





> Si bién el O12, es más liviano que su versión moderna, sigue el problema de la basura que deja(más de 100 megas por sesión).


pero lo solucionas fácil,muy fácil
apretas las teclas CTRL + F12  y sale un cuadro de configuracion
de alli clik en la pestaña avanzado y luego en el submenu history 
alli configura el cache , (disk cache) y memory cache ,
con eso le ajustas los parametros de "basura" 
en esa misma pestaña también podes configurar la cantidad máxima de paginas que recuerda el opera
no te rindas con el opera,que bien configurado es una mazaaaa

las dos teclas al mismo *ctrl  *y *f12 * ,la tecla y no solo lo que esta en negrita

si querés saber cuantos recursos y que corno esta haciendo el navegador 
pone esto en la barra de dirección del navegador            *opera:cpu*
donde va la direccion,no donde se ingresa las vusquedas
te sale algo asi donde te indica los recursos gastados,incluso lo que esta consumiendo de cpu


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 17, 2015)

Sí, y se lo de cargar las páginas en memoria.
Pero el Opera, recuerda toda la página, el Comet solo la dirección.

En cuanto a lo de *cpu*, solo lo puede hacer en cuanto a su rendimiento, y no respecto de otros.

En cuanto a caché, no es si lo usa o no, *es lo que deja después.*

*Eso solo se vé* cuando uno usa religiosamente, programas para limpiar el HD, como el CCleaner, Tune Up utilities, o Advanced System Care.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2015)

bueno esta bien lo podes configurar y lo podes dejar sin cahe y que no deje nada de nada  
y no insisto mas 
yo solo se que el opera es configurable hasta para el mas quisquilloso y paranoico de los usuarios
te paso como configurar en modo avanzado 
en la barra de direcciones pone 
*opera:config *y divertite ¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Ene 25, 2017)

buenas.. 
me meti aca para no abrir otro post, pero quiero comunicar una nota respecto al vivaldi que es el que uso actualmente
https://m.genbeta.com/exclusiva/hic...cuando-lo-deje-entrevista-a-jon-von-tetzchner

desde el punto de vista de rendimiento, seguro no cumple las espectativas de yonomiro, pero es interesante la filosofia que trae un software.


----------



## Kebra (Ene 31, 2017)

¿Alguien usó últimamente el Netscape? Fue lo mejor que hubo en el pasado... Recuerdo haber recibido en forma gratuita un CD con manual y todo del mismo... Qué épocas gloriosas!


----------



## Nepper (Feb 1, 2017)

jajaja Me hicieron acordar...
Filosóficamente, Crome no es muy distinto a Microsoft. Prácticamente Crome es horrible (los plug in te matan)

Mientras que microsoft ya trae incorporado IE (y en tal caso Edge), Google te sugiere descargarte el Crome cuando buscas por google.
Lo normal para gente que no le da bola, es usar el Edge cuando recien prende la PC, luego google le pide que descargue el Crome. Termina usando el crome porque google te dice que no va a funcionar si no usas crome.

Edge es el que estas obligado a usar para para ver por primera vez internet en windows, y Crome es el impuesto si es que buscas por google.

Muchos se quejan del monopolio de Windows con Edge porque viene preinstalado.
¿Pero no se quejan del Crome mobile que viene en todos los dispositivos android?.
¿No se quejan de que google te sugiere que descargues crome?.
¿Por que no se quejan de Debian con KDE que trae el Konqueror?

Si tan abierto está google a "dejarte descargar lo que quieras" que no sugiera nada. Yahoo no te sugiere usar Opera, Yandex no te suguiere usar Yandex Browser. Bing no te sugiere usar Edge (y eso que Bing es de Microsoft)

Así que si lo vamos a poner en terminos de competencia, google es el que está jugando sucio, no Microsoft.
Eso es algo que me molesta del creador de vivaldi, porque esa pelea la libra de forma orgullosa y no de forma lógica. Básicamente como que se las agarró con Microsoft por ser los grandes, pero no mira el bosque.

Yo, el crome lo odio, a todo el mundo le recomiendo que no lo use (hasta prefiero el Edge antes que el Crome)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2017)

El problema es más grave aún de lo que mencionas, el monopolio de google va mucho más alla y tiene que ver con los tiempos que vienen.
Por ejemplo si vos husas yahoo como correo y lo adminstras via gmail, no te lo deja abrir te pide la contraseña a cada rato etc etc.
google pretende conntrolar a la gente directamente, ellos saben que haces y que no, con quien hablas y con quien no, es decir sabe tu vida, si manejas tus cuentas bancarias via tu mobil te tienen en sus manos, saben donde estas en cada momento y que haces, eso es muy  peligroso, sin contar que pueden controlar tu mobil, encender mic y/ o cámara, eso si que es grave y preocupante



Kebra dijo:


> ¿Alguien usó últimamente el Netscape? Fue lo mejor que hubo en el pasado... Recuerdo haber recibido en forma gratuita un CD con manual y todo del mismo... Qué épocas gloriosas!



Asi es el Netscape fue el mejor navegador que hubo como lo fue el OS2 en cuanto a sistema operativo
se me caen varios lagrimones de esa época tan particular
Gracias por recordarlo


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 1, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> google pretende conntrolar a la gente directamente, ellos saben que haces y que no, con quien hablas y con quien no, es decir sabe tu vida, si manejas tus cuentas bancarias via tu mobil te tienen en sus manos, saben donde estas en cada momento y que haces, eso es muy  peligroso, sin contar que pueden controlar tu mobil, encender mic y/ o cámara, eso si que es grave y preocupante



Por eso, es mejor usar *"duck duck go"**(buscador)*, al menos te prometen no dejar tus rastros en la web.

Volviendo a los navegadores.

Se que este "comet bird", te encaja publicidad, y te deschava en todas partes.

Pero sigue siendo el más liviano,,,

Por lejos.

Y casi no deja basura.





Aunque ya lo dije, lo repito.
Hay que reinstalarlo al menos una vez al mes.
Y hay algunas funciones de que no se pueden habilitar, en algunas páginas de mail(yahoo), o en youtube(no se puede ver en pantalla completa).




Mi máquina tiene más de 10 años.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 1, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> Mi máquina tiene más de 10 años.



Una que le hago mantenimiento en el estudio también, con win xp, corre con Chrome a pedido de la contadora que la usa, tuve que crear un icono para ordenarle que parase de mostrarme que ya no iba a haber nuevas actualizaciones para win xp, ya que me tenía más que harto.

Los plugins justamente de chrome (además de que la pc es vieja), causan que los videos de youtube se entrecorten, pero bueno, no me hago tanto problema.

Me acuerdo antes de tener que formatearla, que llegue a probar el navegador Chameleon, el cual no me gusto, y luego el UC Browser que algo más me gusto, pero bueno, quieren el Chrome en el.

Esta también el Chromium (una especie de derivado del Chrome), pero nunca lo probe.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 22, 2017)

Que tal gente! les traigo novedades sobre el navegador Vivaldi...

Puntualmente quiero remarcar esta nueva versión, la 1.13 porque agregaron, de forma nativa la gestion de pestaña avanzada.... caí desvanecido al enterarme...





Lo he mencioné antes, pero parte de lo que atrae de vivaldi es la filosfía de "crear el navegador que los usuarios quieren".
Para las mejoras se basan totalmente en los comentarios y foros de los usuarios. Otros navegadores apuntan a estudiar y tomar estadísticas de las características mas usadas por los usuarios sin que ellos esten de acuerdo en agregarlas o quitarlas.

La gestion de pestañas es algo que notoriamente fue mejoro con el tiempo. Recuerdo que las primeras versiones de vivaldi, que crear un grupo de pestañas era bastante engorroso y realicé comentarios en el foro respecto a ese tema.
De esto, un par de años.
Hoy en día, el arbol de prioridad y las agrupaciones de las pestañas es el punto mejor desarrollado.

Entre otras características interesantes se encuentra:

Buscador ECOSIA como predeterminado: Cada busqueda planta un árbol en el mundo
Edición avanzada de imágenes integrado al navegador: Se puede cambiar características de color y agregar filtros.
Captura integrada: Se puede obter fotos del navegador completa o por zonas.
Personalización: Usa los colores, temas e imágenes que quieras
Ver páginas de otra forma: ¿Algo molesta en una página?, cambia las fuentes, deshabilita imágenes, gif, cambia los colores o simplemente jugá a darle efecto 3D.
Dividir pantalla: dentro del navegador se puede dividir la pantalla para ver varias páginas al mismo tiempo
Notas: toma nota en forma nativa en el propio navegador
Historial: Historial avanzado con fuertes herramientas de estadística y búsqueda
Orientado a Teclado: Permite asistencia para usar el teclado en la navegación.
Consola de comando: con apretar F2 se accede a la consola y se puede hacer lo que quieras por linea de comandos, atras, adelante, nueva pestaña, buscar, etc..
etc... etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2017)

Ese Vivaldi tiene el motor del Chromium , o sea que me llenaba de basura igual que el Chrome , lo desinstalé y uso Maxthon5


----------

